# "Book Status" - Clarification



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

One final additional question in regards to last post.

Is "Book Count" the number of workers projected for hire on that particular job?

Thanks again.


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

Please disregard... found info on book count. thank you.


----------



## Mrwirez (Dec 10, 2011)

*For what it's worth...*

Jayel, I am going to be completely honest.

I've been a L.U. No. 5 J.W. for 20+ years and here is something to think about... 

I have been laid off for 12+ months. In the past year I was offered 6 jobs and none of them were longer than 6 weeks. I worked steady for 16 years, and for the past 8 I have only worked about 41/2 to 5 years. The Union takes in *way too many guys* for the area, and they make it harder to stay employed by out pricing ourselves with the non-union contractors. We have some tramps and residential guys working steady, and seasoned LOCAL Journeymen sitting for LONG periods of time. THE CONTRACTORS IN PITTSBURGH RUN LOCAL 5! _*There are ALWAYS 300 TO 500 "A-ticket" journeyman on the Books at anytime *_*-*_*all year round. *_I can't remember a "walk-through" book in the last TEN YEARS. 

Now, here is the biggest PROBLEM. The Job-Referral system is broke. The "30 day call back" and "3 strikes" rules are *BULLSH!T * These RULES are destroying the job referral system, especially since we are not allowed to solicit our own work.
* 
** There are now MORE guys going out to work FROM THE BACK OF THE BOOK -than at the Front of the book.* **

*** I REPEAT!! There are now MORE guys going out to work FROM THE BACK OF THE BOOK -than at the Front of the book.* **

Think about that for a second. *You CANNOT compete with contractor RATS... *That when work gets slow, the contractors are now allowed to lay-off them off [_after 30 days and up to SIX months]_ AND then call them from BACK OFF THE BOOK WHEN WORK PICKS UP!! 
​_*If you are working and making a decent wage at whatever you do... JUST Think about it First.*_ *A Union Electrician job is now practically part-time work.*

_For reference, my 3 sons will NEVER BE IBEW ELECTRICIANS._ I'll go broke[r] keeping them in school.

P.S. I hope I didn't bum you out. I am just being COMPLETELY HONEST...
If you have any questions PM me. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrwirez,

Thanks for your honesty. I appreciate you sharing your perspective. Seems a shame if this is what has become of the system. 

I am interested in gaining the basic skill set, and wouldn't mind traveling for work after Journeyman. However, I didn't anticipate traveling 100% just to earn a full paycheck. If I can't get much field experience (as I understand that is where the most is learned) then I'll have to consider that. 

Any recommendations? I am willing to relocate to an area with more work.

Is it like this in most Locals right now?


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd love to hear others experiences from L.U. 5 and other locals around the country. Just getting a feel for the climate. 

Thanks for your input.

-J


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

jayel said:


> I'd love to hear others experiences from L.U. 5 and other locals around the country. Just getting a feel for the climate.
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> -J


I am happy to be a 3rd generation IBEW Journeyman Wireman. It appealed to me at an early age to travel while I earned a living doing what I enjoy. The road life is not for all, but I have earned a very good living for my family for 30+ years and hey I go to work and live where some folks save all year to go on a week or so vacation to.
As posted by a local #5 hand if you do not want to move around or have the motivation to go on the road then why would you ever get into any type of construction??? Our job is to work our self out of a job, get laid off then go get another job.All I know is I love what I do and with the IBEW I will look forward to a nice retirement and a memory full of awesome places good times and wonderful people I have met across this land.


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

You make great points Noah. Thank you.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Mrwirez said:


> Jayel, I am going to be completely honest.
> 
> I've been a L.U. No. 5 J.W. for 20+ years and here is something to think about...
> 
> ...


I would write the IO about this BS.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Every thing mentioned is very typical in most locals,"The Book" is for all members,(wink,wink) so they say.Certain members always work! Others almost never,its the reason I became a Contractor. Its a great place to learn the trade,after that good luck!


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

Do they get their apprentices out to work/train or do they wait like everyone else?


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Mrwirez said:


> *** I REPEAT!! There are now MORE guys going out to work FROM THE BACK OF THE BOOK -than at the Front of the book.* **
> 
> Think about that for a second. *You CANNOT compete with contractor RATS... *That when work gets slow, the contractors are now allowed to lay-off them off [_after 30 days and up to SIX months]_ AND then call them from BACK OFF THE BOOK WHEN WORK PICKS UP!!


This month they finally disposed of the Journeyman Re-call. IMO it was a great move.  This will help things move along. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

SVT CAMR said:


> This month they finally disposed of the Journeyman Re-call. IMO it was a great move.  This will help things move along. :thumbsup:


I thought it went back to two weeks or thirty days from 6 months.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

SVT CAMR said:


> This month they finally disposed of the Journeyman Re-call. IMO it was a great move.  This will help things move along. :thumbsup:


Did you sign, are you looking for a job.....we are looking for guys.....


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

mdfriday said:


> I thought it went back to two weeks or thirty days from 6 months.


3/1/13 it is all over done, gone.


----------



## Mrwirez (Dec 10, 2011)

big2bird said:


> I would write the IO about this BS.


We are working on a solution... 
Thanks for your input though. I am not a "boat-rocker" by nature, BUT... enough is enough.


----------



## Mrwirez (Dec 10, 2011)

SVT CAMR said:


> This month they finally disposed of the Journeyman Re-call. IMO it was a great move.  This will help things move along. :thumbsup:


Is that for the whole IBEW or just your local? That would be fantastic if its is nationally. Maybe they were sued... I know many that were looking into it.


----------



## Mrwirez (Dec 10, 2011)

jayel said:


> Do they get their apprentices out to work/train or do they wait like everyone else?


*jayel* ... Apprentice's are cheap[er] labor. Our Local doesn't have an agreement with the Laborers Union, so the Apprentices "_are the laborers_" (Electricians only)*.* You would work until you top out and if the contractor likes you, you can stay longer. Of course, if times are bad, then you can sit too, but usually not all that long... *

Continuing to work, is all on the Apprentice (if work is available)*_._ If you are lazy, miss work, drink all night, use drugs, disrespect customers, disrespect JW's and foreman, steal copper or tools... _*you won't be around long! *_Don't even try then.... You will waste your time and the Unions money [OUR Money]. Just keep that in mind. On the other hand if you try hard, show up, are pleasant and helpful, and can progress _steadily_ you'll be fine. :thumbsup:
_
For example.._ After I topped out, I stayed working for four additional years as a JW, that is, until the worked dried up... I was laid off TWO DAYS, and then was picked up by another contractor and worked six or seven years for them. This time a few bad bids put the contractor out of business and here I am... about to run out of health care that's now VERY EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Contacting the IO tends to get you in very hot water,Maybe Ed Hill would care to respond. A really great thing would be term limits on Business Agents!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Spunk#7 said:


> Every thing mentioned is very typical in most locals,"The Book" is for all members,(wink,wink) so they say.Certain members always work! Others almost never,its the reason I became a Contractor. Its a
> great place to learn the trade,after that good luck!


This post has been gnawing at me.

No, the issues with local #5 mentioned in a previous post are not typical of most locals. There are locals with problems, but most locals are run pretty much straight up and above board.

To put out a blanket statement that most locals are corrupt is incorrect, misleading and irresponsible. 

There is a lot of misinformation in this thread...


----------



## jayel (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Spunk#7 said:


> Every thing mentioned is very typical in most locals,"The Book" is for all members,(wink,wink) so they say.Certain members always work! Others almost never,its the reason I became a Contractor. Its a great place to learn the trade,after that good luck!


Contractors vary widely from people with pickups in their driveways, to people with their own fleet of jets and high-rise office buildings. As long as it exceeds the local total compensation package I guess it makes economic sense, but parking a pickup in my driveway and working on homes has zero appeal to me. Did you join NECA pay monthly dues or just walk out of the union for good?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> I am happy to be a 3rd generation IBEW Journeyman Wireman. It appealed to me at an early age to travel while I earned a living doing what I enjoy. The road life is not for all, but I have earned a very good living for my family for 30+ years and hey I go to work and live where some folks save all year to go on a week or so vacation to.
> As posted by a local #5 hand if you do not want to move around or have the motivation to go on the road then why would you ever get into any type of construction??? Our job is to work our self out of a job, get laid off then go get another job.All I know is I love what I do and with the IBEW I will look forward to a nice retirement and a memory full of awesome places good times and wonderful people I have met across this land.


No offense Noah , but not all of us signed on for the carnival lifestyle that being a gainfully employed traveling IBEW worker entails . In my younger years , I would have done it , but there was no need to because there was more work than I could shake a stick at all around me . I'll travel within reason , but I prefer coming home every night too !


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

eejack said:


> This post has been gnawing at me.
> 
> No, the issues with local #5 mentioned in a previous post are not typical of most locals. There are locals with problems, but most locals are run pretty much straight up and above board.
> 
> ...


I think you are full of crap.

I was a member of local 102 for 15 years and spent at least 7 of those years working in 164's territory. Your local is not above anything said in this thread. The issues mentioned are definitely typical of most locals, including 164. There is as much, if not more corruption in 164 than any other local.

I understand your wanting to defend your home local, but just remember that no one believes you.

BTW, say hello to Buzzy for me, when he gets out of prison :laughing:


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> No offense Noah , but not all of us signed on for the carnival lifestyle that being a gainfully employed traveling IBEW worker entails . In my younger years , I would have done it , but there was no need to because there was more work than I could shake a stick at all around me . I'll travel within reason , but I prefer coming home every night too !


Agreed. That small subset of the IBEW that travels think that everyone else wants to do the same. Sorry, but I do not want to drive around the country like a hobo living in a van like the people on IBEW Friends and Family recommend you do.

In reality, the only reason they do it is because they are slugs who can't keep a job and get a bad name for themselves in one area so they have to move to the next.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

georgep2 said:


> I think you are full of crap.
> 
> I was a member of local 102 for 15 years and spent at least 7 of those years working in 164's territory. Your local is not above anything said in this thread. The issues mentioned are definitely typical of most locals, including 164. There is as much, if not more corruption in 164 than any other local.
> 
> ...


I can say lots of nice things about you and your home local but having been around a bit longer than you I know better.

I can say that if you were a real union member you would not be trolling through another territory, screwing your brothers and sisters over because you are too selfish and weak willed to do the barest minimum to act like you are a member of the union.

It is bags of excrement like yourself that enable the back door, backroom dealings that have plagued #102 for the last 30 years due to your willingness to ignore the rules and do whatever is best for you - screw everyone else. 

It took how many local's funds for you to get out of debt? I'll bet the former morristown and elizabeth members would love to hear all about how you are working steady while they are losing their benefits and homes.

Go back to hiding in the shadow like the cockroach you are else the light shines on you and you get stomped.


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

eejack said:


> I can say lots of nice things about you and your home local but having been around a bit longer than you I know better.


 Maybe, but you'll lie about it anyway so what's the use?



> I can say that if you were a real union member you would not be trolling through another territory, screwing your brothers and sisters over because you are too selfish and weak willed to do the barest minimum to act like you are a member of the union.


 I never screwed anyone over and there is nothing wrong with working in your sister local's territory.



> It is bags of excrement like yourself that enable the back door, backroom dealings that have plagued #102 for the last 30 years due to your willingness to ignore the rules and do whatever is best for you - screw everyone else.


 I never said that 102 isn't corrupt, I only said that 164 is just as corrupt if not worse. Unlike you I am honest about it.



> It took how many local's funds for you to get out of debt?


 This just goes to show how everything you post is complete and utter BS. Local 102 is far better financially than 164, it's not even in the same league. 102 was forced to absorb many other locals against it's will, and suffered in every instance. The members of every one of those locals benefited from the merger by higher pensions and wages, paid for out of 102's pocket. You know how many people worked for 30 years putting in just enough to cover their $50/year pension and then got $135/year pensions out of 102's pockets when they merged?



> I'll bet the former morristown and elizabeth members would love to hear all about how you are working steady while they are losing their benefits and homes.


 My working steady has nothing to do with anyone else. BTW, I haven't worked in the union for while now, I went out on my own. But keep spreading BS. It's funny watching you post things when you actually have no clue.



> Go back to hiding in the shadow like the cockroach you are else the light shines on you and you get stomped.


You keep attacking me, but for what? For working steady? For being honest and explaining to the people here how your local is just as corrupt as the rest?

You still haven't responded to that, BTW. Is it because you have absolutely nothing to say because you know how bad your local is?

I kinda threw a wrench into your plans of acting all high and mighty, you never thought someone with experience in your local would come around to tell the truth and expose your lies, did you? :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

georgep2 said:


> I never screwed anyone over and there is nothing wrong with working in your sister local's territory.


Did you get paid 164 rate? Did you put into our funds? Or did you just ignore territorial rules because it wasn't convenient?



georgep2 said:


> I never said that 102 isn't corrupt, I only said that 164 is just as corrupt if not worse. Unlike you I am honest about it.


164 is not corrupt.



georgep2 said:


> This just goes to show how everything you post is complete and utter BS. Local 102 is far better financially than 164, it's not even in the same league. 102 was forced to absorb many other locals against it's will, and suffered in every instance. The members of every one of those locals benefited from the merger by higher pensions and wages, paid for out of 102's pocket. You know how many people worked for 30 years putting in just enough to cover their $50/year pension and then got $135/year pensions out of 102's pockets when they merged?


You are completely and absolutely deluded if you believe any of this.

Seriously?

102 is broke, has been broke for decades. They had to eat locals to keep solvent and now there is no one else to suck the money from. 

Suffered?
How about massively over organized and even during boom times had a 9 month wait on getting a call. 

The locals that got absorbed? 
They have zero representation in the 102 office.

$135 a year?
Try $92.
675 was offering $78 per month in 1999, not $50.



georgep2 said:


> I kinda threw a wrench into your plans of acting all high and mighty, you never thought someone with experience in your local would come around to tell the truth and expose your lies, did you? :laughing:


You are so far away from knowing what is going on that it is comical. 
The problem with tools like yourself is you make up facts that are easily verified and when you get called on them you make up more facts.

Make yourself feel better with your fairytales but stay out of discussions you are completely unqualified to be in as it makes you look like a complete idiot.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

georgep2 said:


> Agreed. That small subset of the IBEW that travels think that everyone else wants to do the same. Sorry, but I do not want to drive around the country like a hobo living in a van like the people on IBEW Friends and Family recommend you do.
> 
> In reality, the only reason they do it is because they are slugs who can't keep a job and get a bad name for themselves in one area so they have to move to the next.


This quote is the kinda sh*t i dont like


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

georgep2 said:


> Agreed. That small subset of the IBEW that travels think that everyone else wants to do the same. Sorry, but I do not want to drive around the country like a hobo living in a van like the people on IBEW Friends and Family recommend you do.
> 
> In reality, the only reason they do it is because they are slugs who can't keep a job and get a bad name for themselves in one area so they have to move to the next.


I think they're called fleas ? I worked with a few and they're definitely not the guys a contractor wants to hold on to ! I'll travel within reason if there's work , but If traveling cross country is the only way I can work steady , thinking I may need to do my own thing ? I think that every day anyway , lol ! Free thinkers who don't necessarily think like the collective because they're told to , really don't make good IBEW members . As far as which local is corrupt or not , I think they're all guilty of that , to some degree . It's definitely more a who you know than what you know run entity .


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Supfoolitschris said:


> This quote is the kinda sh*t i dont like


I've worked with tramps from across the country and most of them are excellent union members and mechanics. Like all groups, you get the occasional bad apple.

However - whether in my own local or on the road most of the folks I have worked with show up to work everyday and put in the effort to make a good safe and productive job site.

It is a shame that a few individuals can blithely demean large numbers of fellow tradesmen so easily and without hesitation.

The lifestyle is not for everyone, but the work is there and if your choice is working at burger king or traveling...going on the road for union wages is not a horrible option.


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Supfoolitschris said:


> This quote is the kinda sh*t i dont like


Of course not, the truth hurts :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> Free thinkers who don't necessarily think like the collective because they're told to , really don't make good IBEW members.


Allow me to politely disagree. Every organization can benefit from new ideas and ways of looking at things. Change and growth do not happen without forward thinking folks who may see a new approach.

If one can understand why we ended up here and work that into getting there...


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

Eejack! Best post ever! I know its been said a million times but union or non. Traveler or workin at home. Theres good and bad at both. 

And as far as fleas. Ive heard good and bad about them. But more good than bad. Just brothers who want to have fun, make some money, and look out for their fellow brothers. So dont bash em until u know a couple


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

eejack said:


> 164 is not corrupt.


 More lies :laughing::laughing: How many people who were business agents in local 164 over the last 30 years are in prison right now or on their way there? :thumbup: 

How many lawsuits does 164 have against it by members for improperly referral BS?



> You are completely and absolutely deluded if you believe any of this.


 It's actually the other way around.


> Seriously?
> 
> 102 is broke, has been broke for decades. They had to eat locals to keep solvent and now there is no one else to suck the money from.


 Again, this is exactly opposite from the truth. 102 is one of the most solvent locals in the country. 164 is just about barren. 102 has weathered the storm rather wall, even though they suffered through many merges.



> Suffered?
> How about massively over organized and even during boom times had a 9 month wait on getting a call.


 During the "boom" 102 was a walk through, as they were a year ago while 164 had 25 pages... Again, everything you said is complete lies.



> $135 a year?
> Try $92.
> 675 was offering $78 per month in 1999, not $50.


 More lies.



> You are so far away from knowing what is going on that it is comical.


 From the guy who says that there is no corruption in local 164 :laughing:



> The problem with tools like yourself is you make up facts that are easily verified and when you get called on them you make up more facts.


 So verify it. 

I don't make up facts, I lived through this and have have paperwork right here with every dollar and cent on it showing how well off we are, from the pension to the general fund.



> Make yourself feel better with your fairytales but stay out of discussions you are completely unqualified to be in as it makes you look like a complete idiot.


I think it's clear to everyone except for maybe one or two other union shills that you talk out of the wrong hole to support the union at all costs.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

eejack said:


> I've worked with tramps from across the country and most of them are excellent union members and mechanics. Like all groups, you get the occasional bad apple.
> 
> However - whether in my own local or on the road most of the folks I have worked with show up to work everyday and put in the effort to make a good safe and productive job site.
> 
> ...


Well , I hope you don't mean me , because I'm not demeaning anyone . The guy I'm talking about really wasn't too hot . My point is , union members have a different perspective of the IBEW based on their own experiences and whether it not they're working ( and or how often ) . Bottom line is , you could walk on water and know everything in this trade you can imagine , but if the contractor doesn't have work , you're going down the road . Call me crazy , but I like steady work . I know that's hard to guarantee in this still lagging economy , but last year was my worst ever ! Just hoping this one is better . I won't flip burgers , but you can bet I'll do something else before I move cross country , when I know there's work near me if I want it .


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

eejack said:


> I've worked with tramps from across the country and most of them are excellent union members and mechanics.


 The fact that this guy says this proves he is a liar. :thumbup::laughing: I won't waste anymore time on him...


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

georgep2 said:


> The fact that this guy says this proves he is a liar. :thumbup::laughing: I won't waste anymore time on him...


So if someone travels somewhere to work they arent good knowledgable workers to you?

Cool beans i guess :/


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Supfoolitschris said:


> So if someone travels somewhere to work they arent good knowledgable workers to you?
> 
> Cool beans i guess :/


I didn't say that.

If a long time union member says that most tramps are excellent mechanics, he is a liar. That is a fact. It's like an electrician saying that he never got shocked.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Supfoolitschris said:


> Eejack! Best post ever! I know its been said a million times but union or non. Traveler or workin at home. Theres good and bad at both.
> 
> And as far as fleas. Ive heard good and bad about them. But more good than bad. Just brothers who want to have fun, make some money, and look out for their fellow brothers. So dont bash em until u know a couple


You're absolutely correct ! However , the flea I worked with barely got out of his own way , let alone worked for you , lol ! Not saying they're all like that , but he certainly was .


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> You're absolutely correct ! However , the flea I worked with barely got out of his own way , let alone worked for you , lol ! Not saying they're all like that , but he certainly was .


Most of them are like that.

If anyone doubts me, just go over to IBEW Friends and Family and see how they are. They don't hide it, they brag about it. How they only carry 5 tools, how only "worms" wear a tool pouch. How you are only a number and should never perform better or more efficient than any other "brother", etc. It's disgusting, it's the mentality of the majority of the tramps.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

georgep2 said:


> More lies :laughing::laughing: How many people who were business agents in local 164 over the last 30 years are in prison right now or on their way there? :thumbup:


None.



georgep2 said:


> How many lawsuits does 164 have against it by members for improperly referral BS?


None.



georgep2 said:


> It's actually the other way around.
> Again, this is exactly opposite from the truth. 102 is one of the most solvent locals in the country. 164 is just about barren. 102 has weathered the storm rather wall, even though they suffered through many merges.


Actually, no. Whatever cash you have on hand came from 675 and it's pension fund.



georgep2 said:


> During the "boom" 102 was a walk through, as they were a year ago while 164 had 25 pages... Again, everything you said is complete lies.


The only time 102 was a walk through in the last 10 or so years was last year for one day when the frenchtown solar project started ( got cancelled that week ) and it was for a lower rate than A journeyman.



georgep2 said:


> More lies.
> 
> From the guy who says that there is no corruption in local 164 :laughing:
> 
> So verify it.


Other than my personal experience of 29 years in the local?



georgep2 said:


> I don't make up facts, I lived through this and have have paperwork right here with every dollar and cent on it showing how well off we are, from the pension to the general fund.


Okay...you didn't make up this fact about $135 pension credit from 102...

http://www.ibewlocal102.org/ULWSiteResources/ibew102/Resources/file/BenefitsOutline.pdf

Oh...wait...yes you did. 



georgep2 said:


> I think it's clear to everyone except for maybe one or two other union shills that you talk out of the wrong hole to support the union at all costs.


Actually since you are a proven liar and a back stabbing sleaze bag I really don't care what you think. You sign onto this site and immediately start slamming unions even though you allegedly are a union member.

So either you are a complete idiot, which is believable considering your level of ignorance, or purposefully belligerent. 

I have a hard time associating you with 102 because I know a lot of their members and nearly all of them are good union members and not at all as stupid as you. Like I said earlier, occasionally you run into a bad apple.

Enjoy your trolling.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> Well , I hope you don't mean me , because I'm not demeaning anyone..


No, and if I offended, I apologize. I was referring to georgep2 and his blanket statement that anyone who travels is a crap electrician. Which is funny since he said he worked nearly half of his entire union career out of his own territory...I guess in his case it was true.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

georgep2 said:


> I didn't say that.
> 
> If a long time union member says that most tramps are excellent mechanics, he is a liar. That is a fact. It's like an electrician saying that he never got shocked.


Since you claim to be a 102 member and your local has not put out travelers in ages you have no real knowledge about the skill level of anyone outside your own very small circle.

You are making up stuff and putting it on the internet where everyone can see that you are an idiot. You should stop unless you like everyone thinking you are an idiot.


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

eejack said:


> No, and if I offended, I apologize. I was referring to georgep2 and his blanket statement that anyone who travels is a crap electrician. Which is funny since he said he worked nearly half of his entire union career out of his own territory...I guess in his case it was true.


THis is the type of ignorance and BS that this guy eejack keeps spewing...

When the contractor that you are working for takes you into your neighboring locals territory, your sister local, it is NOT considered traveling in any sense of the word as far as the IBEW. Only an idiot would say that. 

I guess that's typical for eejack because he has never had a contractor take him with them to another job, he's just normal hall trash.


eejack said:


> None.


 BS.


> None.


 BS.


> Actually, no. Whatever cash you have on hand came from 675 and it's pension fund.


 BS. 

This is easy...


> The only time 102 was a walk through in the last 10 or so years was last year for one day when the frenchtown solar project started ( got cancelled that week ) and it was for a lower rate than A journeyman.


 Again, BS. Not a single thing you have said is true, or anywhere near true.



> Okay...you didn't make up this fact about $135 pension credit from 102...
> 
> http://www.ibewlocal102.org/ULWSiteResources/ibew102/Resources/file/BenefitsOutline.pdf
> 
> Oh...wait...yes you did.


 :laughing: That has nothing to do with what I said. I guess you posted it hoping that no one would click on it :thumbup: Failed again :whistling2:



> Actually since you are a proven liar


 I've never lied and no one has proven it.


> and a back stabbing sleaze bag I really don't care what you think. You sign onto this site and immediately start slamming unions even though you allegedly are a union member.


 I did not start slamming unions. I countered your BS about how local 164 is not corrupt. They are as corrupt as it gets. Stop lying, everyone sees right through it.



> So either you are a complete idiot, which is believable considering your level of ignorance, or purposefully belligerent.


 No, I was someone who had great success in the union by being a hard worker and not listening to guys like you who said to slow down and be a good brother. I then went on to become an EC who is doing pretty well. Who are you?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

georgep2 said:


> :laughing: That has nothing to do with what I said. I guess you posted it hoping that no one would click on it :thumbup: Failed again :whistling2:


You said $135 pension credits. They are $92. Sorry - you lied. Nothing else you say has any credibility. You are a liar. You can deny it all you want, but we both know that you are a liar. No one else matters, but you know.

Best of all, I know why you are a liar.

Enjoy.


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

eejack said:


> You said $135 pension credits. They are $92. Sorry - you lied. Nothing else you say has any credibility. You are a liar. You can deny it all you want, but we both know that you are a liar. No one else matters, but you know.
> 
> Best of all, I know why you are a liar.
> 
> Enjoy.


And out of everything, the only thing you can come back with to "try" and refute is the pension thing backed up by an old, out of date document that doesn't even apply to what was said. Everything else you conveniently left out because you know it proves you wrong. 

Hell, you still haven't even commented about Buzzy :thumbup:


----------

